# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  سان سيمون

## النسر2

*يُحكى عن المفكر الفرنسي ( سان سيمون ) ، أنه علم خادمه أن يوقظه كل صباح في
  فراشه وهو يقول

 .! انهض سيدي الكونت .. فإن أمامك مهام عظيمة لتؤديها للبشرية 

 فيستيقظ بهمة ونشاط ، مليئا بالتفاؤل والأمل والحيوية ، مستشعراً أهميته ، وأهمية 
 !وجوده لخدمة الحياة التي تنتظر منه الكثير .. والكثير

 .المدهش أن (سان سيمون) ،  لم يكن لديه عمل مصيري خطير ليؤديه ، فقط القراءة 
 ، والتأليف

 وتبليغ رسالته التي تهدف إلى المناداة بإقامة حياة شريفة قائمة على أسس التعاون لا 
 ،الصراع الرأسمالي والمنافسة الشرسة 

 لكنه كان يؤمن بهدفه هذا ، ويعد نفسه أمل الحياة كي تصبح مكانا أجمل وأرحب 
 ،وأروع للعيش 

 فلماذا يستصغر المرء منا شأن نفسه ويستهين بها !؟

 لماذا لا نضع لأنفسنا أهداف في الحياة ، ثم نعلن لذواتنا وللعالم أننا قادمون لنحقق 
 .أهدافنا ، ونغير وجه هذه الأرض ـ أو حتى شبر منها ـ للأفضل

 شعور رائع ، ونشوة لا توصف تلك التي تتملك المرء الذي يؤمن بدوره في خدمة 
 .البشرية والتأثير الإيجابي في المجتمع

 ولكن أي أهداف عظيمة تلك التي تنتظرنا !!؟

 .كل امرء منا يستطيع أن يجد ذلك العمل العظيم الرائع ، الذي يؤديه للبشرية

 إن مجرد تعهدك لنفسك بأن تكون رجلا صالحا ، هو في حد ذاته عمل عظيم .. تنتظره 
 .البشرية في شوق

 أدائك لمهامك الوظيفية ، والاجتماعية ، والروحانية .. عمل عظيم ، قل من يؤديه على 
 .أكمل وجه

 العالم لا ينتظر منك أن تكون أينشتين آخر ، ولا أديسون جديد ، ولا ابن حنبل معاصر
 .فلعل جملة مهاراتك و مواهبك لا تسير فى مواكب المخترعين و عباقرة العلم

 .لكنك أبدا لن تُعدم موهبة أو ميزة تقدم من خلالها للبشرية خدمات جليلة

 يلزمك أن تقدر قيمة حياتك ، وتستشعر هدف وجودك على سطح هذه الحياة ، كي تكون 
 .رقما صعبا فيها

 .وإحدى معادلات الحياة أنها تعاملك على الأساس الذي ارتضيته لنفسك

 فإذا كانت نظرتك لنفسك أنك عظيم ، نظرة نابعة من قوة هدفك ونبله. فسيطاوعك العالم 
 ،ويردد ورائك نشيد العزة والشموخ

 ،أما حين ترى نفسك نفرا ليس ذو قيمة ، مثلك مثل الملايين التي يعج بهم سطح الأرض 

 .فلا تلوم الحياة إذا وضعتك صفرا على الشمال ، ولم تعبأ بك أو تلتفت إليك

 .قم يا صديقي واستيقظ فإن أمامك مهام جليلة كي تؤديها للبشرية

*

----------

